# Twisted 80s



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinda zany short hard rock tune....I managed to stuff the riff from "I want your sex" in there and made darn sure I got my "voice box" pedal (its the Strymon Mobius Formant filter) in a solo...haha ....uhhh, EGAD rules :0)


As always, its great just to write and record tunes...


ReverbNation


----------

